# Meitè al Milan in chiusura. Operazione da 11 mln.



## admin (11 Gennaio 2021)

Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.

News precedenti 

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan è sempre su Meitè anche se una trattativa vera e propria non è ancora partita. Si valuta il da farsi. Sul centrocampista c'è anche il Napoli. La formula prestito con diritto. Ma il Milan valuta anche altri profili.

Tuttosport: ore decisive per Meitè al Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a 1+10 (diritto).


Calciomercato.com: contatti positivi tra le parti anche oggi. Il Milan ha bloccato Meite. Novità attese nelle prossime 48 ore. La formula: prestito da 1 mln e diritto di riscatto a 8 mln.


Su Simakan QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/simakan-milan-si-attende-solo-il-si-dello-strasburgo-vt98602.html


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Possibile non si potesse acquistare nulla di meglio? Mi pare una soluzione sbrigativa e raffazzonata.


----------



## bmb (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Possibile non si potesse acquistare nulla di meglio? Mi pare una soluzione sbrigativa e raffazzonata.



Conosce il campionato, deve stare in panchina senza fare storie e secondo me in quel ruolo lì non è nemmeno scarso come dicono tutti. Se poi risutlerà inadeguato verrà rispedito a Torino al costo di 1 meliune.


----------



## princeps (11 Gennaio 2021)

continuo a sperare che non arrivi


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Lo scopo è mettere come quarto nelle gerarchie uno più forte di krunic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Conosce il campionato, deve stare in panchina senza fare storie e secondo me in quel ruolo lì non è nemmeno scarso come dicono tutti. Se poi risutlerà inadeguato verrà rispedito a Torino al costo di 1 meliune.



appunto, poi spero giocherà pochissimo. solo per evitare calabria a CC


----------



## Solo (11 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Conosce il campionato, deve stare in panchina senza fare storie e secondo me in quel ruolo lì non è nemmeno scarso come dicono tutti. Se poi risutlerà inadeguato verrà rispedito a Torino al costo di 1 meliune.


Già. Deve restare il *diritto* di riscatto però.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Gennaio 2021)

L'unica cos buona è che ogni tanto fa gol di testa..ma per il resto rimango dell idea che sia scarso forte..comunque per sei mesi un contributo lo potrà dare..


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, poi spero giocherà pochissimo. solo per evitare calabria a CC



Che poi Calabria si è dimostrato nei fatti un ottima soluzione a cc, molto meglio di Krunic e non poi così inferiore a Tonali. Il problema è che non si può clonare e Dalot mi spiace dirlo ma è un fiasco bello e buono da rispedire al mittente asap per cui a Davidino deve possibilmente giocare sempre.


----------



## kipstar (11 Gennaio 2021)

dubito che possa arrivare un 26enne a quella cifra....


----------



## Stex (11 Gennaio 2021)

me lo faccio andare bene come tappabuchi.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Possibile non si potesse acquistare nulla di meglio? Mi pare una soluzione sbrigativa e raffazzonata.



Già.

Vedremo, se è prestito con diritto, però pazienza.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Ormai ci siamo insomma.

Quindi entrando nello specifico, è un mediano che porta palla, lento di pensiero, ma potentissimo atleticamente e abbastanza veloce. La tecnica di base è discreta nonostante faccia sempre una marea di errori, piu per concetto comunque che per tecnica.

Se quando entra nel fantastico Mulino Bianco che è diventato Milanello diventa un giocatore di calcio, saremo contenti e potrebbe sorprendere. Pero è bene sapere che di strada ne deve fare, sui limiti tecnici c'è poco da fare, su quelli mentali i margini ci sono e dovrà colmare i difetti per giocare nel Milan.

I primi tempi ci sarà da divertirsi per come siamo abituati ultimamente. Chi ha messo anni per digerire Kessie è avvertito. Per fortuna arriva con aspettative talmente basse che difficilmente potrà deludere.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Se c'è il diritto non è un'operazione da 11 milioni, ma da uno. Dubito verrà riscattato. Farà il tappabuchi, come è giusto che sia. Sarebbe ottimo poterlo schierare già domani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Mi sembra un acquisto sbagliato a cifre eccessive.
Ma vedrò e giudicherò sui fatti senza pregiudizi, come per tutti i giocatori arrivati.

Nota a margine: Sembra sia un pallino di Moncada che lo portò al Monaco ai tempi.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Gennaio 2021)

PRENDERE MEITÈ insieme a ICHAZO e NKOULU andare da Minchiada e Cazzidis e passare materialmente dalle PAROLE ai FATTI...


----------



## koti (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



I tifosi del toro dicono che ha la testa bacata, lo descrivono come uno svogliato alla Leao.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, poi spero giocherà pochissimo. solo per evitare calabria a CC



Tra le due opzioni, ovvero Calabria nel suo ruolo + un cesso a centrocampo Vs Calabria a centrocampo + Dalot terzino, preferisco nettamente la seconda.


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



In sostanza, 5 mesi di tappabuchi a 1 milione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Gennaio 2021)

Non verrà riscattato mai a meno di exploit clamorosi.
Il giocatore comunque è ben più adeguato di Krunic al nostro modulo, è in generale più forte, ricoprirebbe alla perfezione il ruolo di legnaro di centrocampo vice kessiè da schierare in partite ignobili/legna finale a 10 minuti dal termine in partite da controllare.
Il tutto a 1 milione per 6 mesi, più spicci di stipendio.
Se è il prezzo da pagare per cavar fuori 5/6 milioni da Krunic, sarebbe un colpo da maestri.
A fine anno poi, se non si vuole spendere, si porta a casa Pobega e tutti felici.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tra le due opzioni, ovvero Calabria nel suo ruolo + un cesso a centrocampo Vs Calabria a centrocampo + Dalot terzino, preferisco nettamente la seconda.



il problema è che con calabria CC poi abbiamo solo 2 terzini per 2 ruoli. se conti andrà via. e diventeremmo cortissimi anche li.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> I tifosi del toro dicono che ha la testa bacata, lo descrivono come uno svogliato alla Leao.



Il problema è che Leao nel caso lo volesse potrebbe diventare un fenomeno. Meite quello è, un bidone grosso come una casa. Novello Krunic.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il problema è che con calabria CC poi abbiamo solo 2 terzini per 2 ruoli. se conti andrà via. e diventeremmo cortissimi anche li.



Infatti, per me avrebbe piu senso prendere un terzino sinistro prima riserva invece che il quinto mediano scarso, a maggior ragione se cediamo pure Conti.

Vedremo se Meite sia meglio di Calabria come mediano.

Quello che forse si capice già bene è che i soldi in cassetta sono pochissimi e verranno destinati al difensore centrale. Gli altri ruoli vanno coperti con prestiti e bucce di banane.


----------



## Gamma (11 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Conosce il campionato, deve stare in panchina senza fare storie e secondo me in quel ruolo lì non è nemmeno scarso come dicono tutti. Se poi risutlerà inadeguato verrà rispedito a Torino al costo di 1 meliune.



Amen, concordo su tutti.


----------



## edoardo (11 Gennaio 2021)

A me sorge il dubbio che abbia la testa tipo quella di Balotelli.Uno di questa età ad un milione.....mah.Spero che qualcuno dello staff lo abbia visto giocare qualche volta.Per esempio abbiamo preso Duarte che bastava mezza partita per capire chi era.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il problema è che con calabria CC poi abbiamo solo 2 terzini per 2 ruoli. se conti andrà via. e diventeremmo cortissimi anche li.



Volendo ci sarebbe Kalulu, che però in quel ruolo è tutto da verificare.
Sarebbe intelligente andare a prendere un terzino o comunque un difensore che possa fare il terzino...Tomiyasu, ad esempio (sicuramente non a Gennaio e sicuramente non costa 1 milione).


----------



## Anguus (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gente che si aspettava De Bruyne come quinta scelta a centrocampo..


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Gennaio 2021)

Vediamo di non farci infinocchiare con qualche obbligo assurdo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2021)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> PRENDERE MEITÈ insieme a ICHAZO e NKOULU andare da Minchiada e Cazzidis e passare materialmente dalle PAROLE ai FATTI...



ma secondo te meitè è un nome fatto da minchiada come lo chiami tu? Moncada fa i nomi di ragazzi come theo, kalulu, hauge, kone ecc Meitè è piu un nome fatto perche non ci sono i soldi


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Possibile non si potesse acquistare nulla di meglio? Mi pare una soluzione sbrigativa e raffazzonata.



in effetti come 4° uomo di centrocampo sarebbe meglio avere qualche top player..
a me pare uno soluzione logica, intanto perchè non puoi prendere uno titolarissimo nel suo club, che allora dovrebbe sostituirlo..in seconda battuta viene a fare panchina, si spera..ma ad essere già pronto se serve..

buona soluzione..meglio di krunic sicuro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti, per me avrebbe piu senso prendere un terzino sinistro prima riserva invece che il quinto mediano scarso, a maggior ragione se cediamo pure Conti.
> 
> Vedremo se Meite sia meglio di Calabria come mediano.
> 
> Quello che forse si capice già bene è che i soldi in cassetta sono pochissimi e verranno destinati al difensore centrale. Gli altri ruoli vanno coperti con prestiti e bucce di banane.



Infatti non capisco il non voler prendere un terzino sinistro di ruolo..c'è Viña del Palmeiras che ha pure passaporto italiano, che verrebbe via con meno di 10 milioni


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti, per me avrebbe piu senso prendere un terzino sinistro prima riserva invece che il quinto mediano scarso, a maggior ragione se cediamo pure Conti.
> 
> Vedremo se Meite sia meglio di Calabria come mediano.
> 
> Quello che forse si capice già bene è che i soldi in cassetta sono pochissimi e verranno destinati al difensore centrale. Gli altri ruoli vanno coperti con prestiti e bucce di banane.



senza dubbio. credo che pensino a dirottare kalulu a dx a questo punto e in emergenza calabria a sx. è un bel rischio se si ferma theo stai con dalot adattato finchè non torna.
d'altra parte siamo corti in ogni ruolo, un po' numericamente ma un po' anche qualitativamente.
fino ad ora nonostante la sfiga delle assenze è andata discretamente bene che sono state spalmate in ruoli diversi, ad eccezione del CC.

di soldi a quanto pare nessuno vuole scucirne, anzi noi siamo forse tra i più attivi. un TS di prospettiva o un veterano di emergenza low cost non farebbe così schifo se esce conti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Volendo ci sarebbe Kalulu, che però in quel ruolo è tutto da verificare.
> Sarebbe intelligente andare a prendere un terzino o comunque un difensore che possa fare il terzino...Tomiyasu, ad esempio (sicuramente non a Gennaio e sicuramente non costa 1 milione).



il difensore dovrebbe soppiantare romagnoli in 2 allenamenti, questo sarebbe il mio sogno. sapesse fare anche il terzino SX sarebe troppo bello........ ecco un maldini....


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza dubbio. credo che pensino a dirottare kalulu a dx a questo punto e in emergenza calabria a sx. è un bel rischio se si ferma theo stai con dalot adattato finchè non torna.
> d'altra parte siamo corti in ogni ruolo, un po' numericamente ma un po' anche qualitativamente.
> fino ad ora nonostante la sfiga delle assenze è andata discretamente bene che sono state spalmate in ruoli diversi, ad eccezione del CC.
> 
> di soldi a quanto pare nessuno vuole scucirne, anzi noi siamo forse tra i più attivi. un TS di prospettiva o un veterano di emergenza low cost non farebbe così schifo se esce conti.



Se esce Conti serve un terzino per forza, la rosa corta è stato un pregio finora, nonostante se ne dica il contrario, perchè ha stimolato tutti e portato a scoprire alcuni giocatori che altrimenti avrebbero visto poco il campo, ma rimanere con soltanto 3 terzini vorrebbe dire davvero sfidare la sorte.

Tra l'altro Theo ormai lo prendono di mira ogni partita, lo riempiono di calci ai limiti del kung fu, OK che lui è una bestia ma il rischio c'è.

Kalulu a me pare tutto fuorché un terzino ma magari sbaglio io. O almeno, non un terzino per il gioco che facciamo noi dove chiediamo di alzarsi all'altezza delle punte in fase di possesso.

Kalulu a destra e Calabria a sinistra vorrebbe dire davvero non avere piu nessuna spinta, mi sembra assurdo. Con Conti ci arrangiamo, senza sarebbe un rischio stupido da correre.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il difensore dovrebbe soppiantare romagnoli in 2 allenamenti, questo sarebbe il mio sogno. sapesse fare anche il terzino SX sarebe troppo bello........ ecco un maldini....



Umtiti del Barcellona, ribadisco. Al limite rifilandogli anche Romagnoli in cambio.

Allo stato attuale delle cose è poco piu di un sogno me ne rendo conto.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Umtiti del Barcellona, ribadisco. Al limite rifilandogli anche Romagnoli in cambio.
> 
> Allo stato attuale delle cose è poco piu di un sogno me ne rendo conto.



Seee Umtiti prende 12 mln netti per stagione..


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Umtiti del Barcellona, ribadisco. Al limite rifilandogli anche Romagnoli in cambio.
> 
> Allo stato attuale delle cose è poco piu di un sogno me ne rendo conto.



non ho idea dei costi, ma se è fuori dalle rotazioni la non sarebbero eccessivi. simakan non è che viene via gratis, anzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Seee Umtiti prende 12 mln netti per stagione..



Ne prende 3,8, in pratica gli stessi di Romagnoli, in realtà.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho idea dei costi, ma se è fuori dalle rotazioni la non sarebbero eccessivi. simakan non è che viene via gratis, anzi.



Il problema di Umtiti è che è stato fuori mesi per l'operazione al crociato, è rientrato da poche settimane. Bisogna capire come lo veda Koeman e quello che vorranno farne di lui.

Chiaro che se lo mettessero sul mercato ci sarebbe la fila, eppure se considero che lui vorrà giocare per recuperare fisico e posto in nazionale, che guadagna 3,8 milioni soltanto, lo vedo come un acquisto possibile e intelligente per noi, magari in prestito, non fosse che col Covid di mezzo è tutto impossibile da decifrare.


----------



## Victorss (11 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Che poi Calabria si è dimostrato nei fatti un ottima soluzione a cc, molto meglio di Krunic e non poi così inferiore a Tonali. Il problema è che non si può clonare e Dalot mi spiace dirlo ma è un fiasco bello e buono da rispedire al mittente asap per cui a Davidino deve possibilmente giocare sempre.



Io sono orgoglioso e fiero di Davide per le sue prestazioni in un ruolo non suo ma ragazzi non esageriamo. Il fatto che Davide li sia fuori posizione si è notato e anche tanto in fase di recupero palla e contenimento, con la Juventus c'era zero filtro e Kessie è scoppiato dopo 55 minuti perché doveva correre per due a coprire tutta la fascia centrale del campo più raddoppiare sul suo esterno. Calabria tende sempre, come è nornale che sia, a coprire il lato e poco lo spazio centrale. Ma è una cosa normalissima per un giocatore abituato a giocare vicino alla linea laterale. Paragonarlo a Tonali mi pare assurdo ed ingiusto nei confronti di quest ultimo che sabato stava facendo una gran partita prima che gli fracassassero il polpaccio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Conosce il campionato, deve stare in panchina senza fare storie e secondo me in quel ruolo lì non è nemmeno scarso come dicono tutti. Se poi risutlerà inadeguato verrà rispedito a Torino al costo di 1 meliune.


È che a me rievoca il periodo gallianesco, quando si andava a pescare bidoni in giro nel campionato italiano. Non mi sembra in acquisto da scouting attento, sebbene arrivi a tamponare una emergenza a centrocampo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> in effetti come 4° uomo di centrocampo sarebbe meglio avere qualche top player..
> a me pare uno soluzione logica, intanto perchè non puoi prendere uno titolarissimo nel suo club, che allora dovrebbe sostituirlo..in seconda battuta viene a fare panchina, si spera..ma ad essere già pronto se serve..
> 
> buona soluzione..meglio di krunic sicuro


Non ho mai parlato di prendere top player sinceramente, ma acquisti di prospettiva, come stavano facendo fino ad oggi. Questo mi sembra un acquisto gallianesco, in quanto bidone proveniente dal campionato italiano. Speriamo si riveli utile, benché io sia parecchio scettico.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È che a me rievoca il periodo gallianesco, quando si andava a pescare bidoni in giro nel campionato italiano. Non mi sembra in acquisto da scouting attento, sebbene arrivi a tamponare una emergenza a centrocampo.


galliani avrebbe preso meitè spacciandolo per iniesta a 4 milioni netti a stagione e 20 di cartellino.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai parlato di prendere top player sinceramente, ma acquisti di prospettiva, come stavano facendo fino ad oggi. Questo mi sembra un acquisto gallianesco, in quanto bidone proveniente dal campionato italiano. Speriamo si riveli utile, benché io sia parecchio scettico.



abbiamo bisogno di uno che possa giocare domani. Il prospetto nel ruolo è Tonali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai parlato di prendere top player sinceramente, ma acquisti di prospettiva, come stavano facendo fino ad oggi. Questo mi sembra un acquisto gallianesco, in quanto bidone proveniente dal campionato italiano. Speriamo si riveli utile, benché io sia parecchio scettico.



Si ma arriva come tappabuchi e a giugno 99/100 torna al torino


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai parlato di prendere top player sinceramente, ma acquisti di prospettiva, come stavano facendo fino ad oggi. Questo mi sembra un acquisto gallianesco, in quanto bidone proveniente dal campionato italiano. Speriamo si riveli utile, benché io sia parecchio scettico.



Concordo, forse un profillo alla Saelemakers perche sembra non abbiamo i soldi per andare su certi giocatori... ho cmq fiducia in Maldini e Pioli se pensano che Meité possa essere importante per la squadra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Vi prego, ditemi che é stato uno di voi a modificare la sua pagina in wikipedia.... "centrocampista del Torino, e speriamo resti lì"


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vi prego, ditemi che é stato uno di voi a modificare la sua pagina in wikipedia.... "centrocampista del Torino, e speriamo resti lì"


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vi prego, ditemi che é stato uno di voi a modificare la sua pagina in wikipedia.... "centrocampista del Torino, e speriamo resti lì"



"è un calciatore francese, di origini ivoriane, centrocampista del Milan". ora è stata editata così


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> è un calciatore francese, di origini ivoriane, centrocampista del Milan. ora è stata editata



Ho fatto lo screen in tempo, non potevo perdermela questa


----------



## Mika (11 Gennaio 2021)

Ahaha Oramai Wikipedia non da nemmeno ufficialità, questo non è nemmeno a fare le visite mediche e già qualcuno ha editato che è nostro.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ahaha Oramai Wikipedia non da nemmeno ufficialità, questo non è nemmeno a fare le visite mediche e già qualcuno ha editato che è nostro.



penso sia una troll war


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Gennaio 2021)

1 mln per tappare il buco da qui a fine campionato, poi a giugno stretta di mano e arrivederci.

A quella cifra non lo riscatteremo mai.
L'importante è che non ci sia l'obbligo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ahaha Oramai Wikipedia non da nemmeno ufficialità, questo non è nemmeno a fare le visite mediche e già qualcuno ha editato che è nostro.



Successe anche in estate con Messi all'Inter  poi sappiamo com'è andata realmente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Concordo, forse un profillo alla Saelemakers perche sembra non abbiamo i soldi per andare su certi giocatori... ho cmq fiducia in Maldini e Pioli se pensano che Meité possa essere importante per la squadra.


Tanto per fare due nomi del campionato belga Raskin o Vranckx.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tanto per fare due nomi del campionato belga Raskin o Vranckx.



Io invece lascerei perdere Simakan e andrei diretto su Koopmeiners un bel centrocampista mancino che puo anche giocare nel centro della difesa... con quelli 20 mln richieste per Simakan forse si potrebbe fare qualcosa per lui.. parliamo di un giocatore di grande personalita che farebbe molto comodo a Pioli in grado di lottare per il posto sia con Ronagnoli come con Bennacer.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tanto per fare due nomi del campionato belga Raskin o Vranckx.



Ragazzini di nemmeno 20 anni, chiediamo rinforzi per lottare quest'anno ma poi preferiamo sti profili futuribili..serve uno pronto..Meitè non è un fenomeno, ma ha 3 anni di esperienza in serie A e una 70ina di partite giocate..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzini di nemmeno 20 anni, chiediamo rinforzi per lottare quest'anno ma poi preferiamo sti profili futuribili..serve uno pronto..Meitè non è un fenomeno, ma ha 3 anni di esperienza in serie A e una 70ina di partite giocate..


Chi ti dice che un Vranckx non possa far meglio di un Meité già oggi? Krunic pure conosceva la serie A ma si è rivelato inutile in qualsiasi ruolo. Si è dimostrato più utile Kalulu che Krunic. Secondo me non vuol dire molto conoscere la serie A, ma conta la personalità di un giocatore e i mezzi tecnici che dispone.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io invece lascerei perdere Simakan e andrei diretto su Koopmeiners un bel centrocampista mancino che puo anche giocare nel centro della difesa... con quelli 20 mln richieste per Simakan forse si potrebbe fare qualcosa per lui.. parliamo di un giocatore di grande personalita che farebbe molto comodo a Pioli in grado di lottare per il posto sia con Ronagnoli come con Bennacer.


Koopmeiners magari, è uno dei miei pallini.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È che a me rievoca il periodo gallianesco, quando si andava a pescare bidoni in giro nel campionato italiano. Non mi sembra in acquisto da scouting attento, sebbene arrivi a tamponare una emergenza a centrocampo.



Beh, devi sempre contestualizzare che viene a fare il quarto dietro tonali , kessie e benna e per giocarsela con krunic.
A mio modesto parere.

Insomma, è un'operazione solo per allungare la coperta . Nulla più.
Non sposterà certo gli equilibri e non gli si chiederà la luna ma gli verrà chiesto di far rifiatare i titolari.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, devi sempre contestualizzare che viene a fare il quarto dietro tonali , kessie e benna e per giocarsela con krunic.
> A mio modesto parere.
> 
> Insomma, è un'operazione solo per allungare la coperta . Nulla più.
> Non sposterà certo gli equilibri e non gli si chiederà la luna ma gli verrà chiesto di far rifiatare i titolari.


Quel ruolo potevi affidarlo pure a un prospetto. Visto che sarebbe venuto a fare il quarto, poteva andare benissimo un giocatore con delle potenzialità. Anche perché per me Meité non è pronto, ma pronto per fare schifo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Chi ti dice che un Vranckx non possa far meglio di un Meité già oggi? Krunic pure conosceva la serie A ma si è rivelato inutile in qualsiasi ruolo. Si è dimostrato più utile Kalulu che Krunic. Secondo me non vuol dire molto conoscere la serie A, ma conta la personalità di un giocatore e i mezzi tecnici che dispone.



Uno che arriva a Gennaio soprattutto per sopperire ad emergenze deve essere pronto ieri, non domani...sennò è inutile...Il buon Saele per 4 mesi è stato oggetto semi-misterioso..ed era un esterno, qui parliamo di uno a cui possono toccare le chiavi del centrocampo..non esiste che possa rivelarsi inadeguato..

Ma poi di che ci lamentiamo? Prestito.....a giugno se ne torna a Torino


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Concordo, forse un profillo alla Saelemakers perche sembra non abbiamo i soldi per andare su certi giocatori... ho cmq fiducia in Maldini e Pioli se pensano che Meité possa essere importante per la squadra.



In veritá pare che la proposta dell’opzione Meite venga da Moncada che aveva portato giovanissimo Meite al Monaco.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma arriva come tappabuchi e a giugno 99/100 torna al torino


Ho invece la sensazione che da noi fara partite importanti, abbiamo bisogno di fisicità e kg, lui può darceli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ho invece la sensazione che da noi fara partite importanti, abbiamo bisogno di fisicità e kg, lui può darceli.



Ne sarei felicissimo..chiunque ci dia una mano è ben accetto


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quel ruolo potevi affidarlo pure a un prospetto. Visto che sarebbe venuto a fare il quarto, poteva andare benissimo un giocatore con delle potenzialità. Anche perché per me Meité non è pronto, ma pronto per fare schifo.



Beh partiamo dal presupposto che il mercato possibile e fattibile lo fa il budget e in tal senso mi pare che non abbiamo un euro.
Poi credo che gli investimenti dipendano anche dal ruolo, dalle necessità e dalle gerarchie.
In tal caso parliamo di un quarto-quinto interprete del ruolo e massara e maldini avranno pensato di investire non più di 1 mln.
Il succo del discorso è tutto questo.

Il giovane promettente o quello forte li prendi con 1 mln e senza impegno di acquisto?
Mi pare impresa ardua, obiettivamente.

Quindi non è meitè a fare schifo ma è il nostro budget a fare ridere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh partiamo dal presupposto che il mercato possibile e fattibile lo fa il budget e in tal senso mi pare che non abbiamo un euro.
> Poi credo che gli investimenti dipendano anche dal ruolo, dalle necessità e dalle gerarchie.
> In tal caso parliamo di un quarto-quinto interprete del ruolo e massara e maldini avranno pensato di investire non più di 1 mln.
> Il succo del discorso è tutto questo.
> ...



Meitè rispetto a Krunic è Yaya Tourè, per quanto sia di base mediocre. 

Purtroppo senza un euro questo passa il convento. 

E io che pensavo che Paul Singer, essere un tifoso (come rivelato da Gazidis), volesse metterci qualche risorsa di tasca sua con qualche sponsor o altro...

Non ci sono più i tifosi di una volta...


----------



## numero 3 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzini di nemmeno 20 anni, chiediamo rinforzi per lottare quest'anno ma poi preferiamo sti profili futuribili..serve uno pronto..Meitè non è un fenomeno, ma ha 3 anni di esperienza in serie A e una 70ina di partite giocate..



Finalmente una persona seria che la vede come me, non capisco perché tutti schifino Meite' a queste condizioni poi.
È un centrocampista ( e ci serve), che conosce il campionato italiano( da 3 anni a Torino) ,ad una buona formula ( 1+ forse 10).
Qui si tratta di tamponare una falla , poi vediamo se arriveremo quarti terzi secondi primi + vincitori di Europa League + coppa Italia. Facciamo i seri e non buttiamo via i soldi per ventenni dai nomi impronunciabili e dai campionati dell'Islanda e dello Sri Lanka. Il ruolo di talent scout spetta ad altri , vorrei vedere se dovessimo essere noi a bloccare giocatori con i nostri soldi.
Meite' va più che bene ADESSO.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Meitè rispetto a Krunic è Yaya Tourè, per quanto sia di base mediocre.
> 
> Purtroppo senza un euro questo passa il convento.
> 
> ...



Ma io sinceramente in questo caso non è che abbia molto da ridire, dopotutto nel ruolo ne abbiamo tre .
Due sono due certezze e il terzo è tonali che va curato come un fiore.
Nel ruolo chiedevo solo uno più affidabile di krunic come quarto col bosniaco che da quinto, si spera, non sia più chiamato in causa.

Io credo che meitè sia più forte di krunic e una mano ce la possa dare.
In fin dei conti non gli chiederemo mica ricami calcistici e calcio illuminante, deve proteggere la difesa e girare palla in modo razionale.
Nel nostro calcio i nostri centrocampisti devono essere regolari e applicati, non fenomeni.

Sono altri i ruoli invece nei quali mi aspetterei investimenti .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh partiamo dal presupposto che il mercato possibile e fattibile lo fa il budget e in tal senso mi pare che non abbiamo un euro.
> Poi credo che gli investimenti dipendano anche dal ruolo, dalle necessità e dalle gerarchie.
> In tal caso parliamo di un quarto-quinto interprete del ruolo e massara e maldini avranno pensato di investire non più di 1 mln.
> Il succo del discorso è tutto questo.
> ...


Beh guarda, l’anno scorso Saelemaekers non è che sia arrivato a condizioni tanto diverse. Mi sarei aspettato una idea diversa, un nome del genere, invece Meité francamente non scalda né per il presente né per il futuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh guarda, l’anno scorso Saelemaekers non è che sia arrivato a condizioni tanto diverse. Mi sarei aspettato una idea diversa, un nome del genere, invece Meité francamente non scalda né per il presente né per il futuro.



Ma saele era un giovane che ci ha impegnato per 7 mln complessivi se ricordo bene.
Meitè costa 1 mln, conosce il campionato e la lingua,non è un bebè (l'ennesimo) e a fine anno lo cestini ringraziando.

Un'operazione come quelle che invochi tu la farei in altri ruoli, nei 4 davanti ad esempio.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh partiamo dal presupposto che il mercato possibile e fattibile lo fa il budget e in tal senso mi pare che non abbiamo un euro.
> Poi credo che gli investimenti dipendano anche dal ruolo, dalle necessità e dalle gerarchie.
> In tal caso parliamo di un quarto-quinto interprete del ruolo e massara e maldini avranno pensato di investire non più di 1 mln.
> Il succo del discorso è tutto questo.
> ...



Occhio che noi spesso trattiamo un giocatore, lo blocchiamo per giorni per poi improvvisamente prenderne un altro.

Secondo me Meite intanto lo hanno bloccato per tutelarci, nel frattempo avranno altre situazioni in ponte. Se non si concretizzano allora chiudono per Meite.

Poi vedremo. Quando le nostre trattative vanno per le lunghe c'è sotto qualcosa, fermo restando che non c'è una lira di budget.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ho invece la sensazione che da noi fara partite importanti, abbiamo bisogno di fisicità e kg, lui può darceli.



Fisicita e kg sicuro.. ma la domanda sarebbe: ha la personalita per indossare nostra maglia e la qualita per giocare insieme a nostri ragazzi?

Avere un nuovo Kjaer a centrocampo sarebbe veramente un capolavoro


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Meitè al Milan operazione in chiusura. Affare da 11 mln di euro. 1 mln per il prestito, 10 per il diritto di riscatto.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Quando i giornali dicono che noi siamo in chiusura solitamente non chiudiamo mai. Occhio


----------



## Djici (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh guarda, l’anno scorso Saelemaekers non è che sia arrivato a condizioni tanto diverse. Mi sarei aspettato una idea diversa, un nome del genere, invece Meité francamente non scalda né per il presente né per il futuro.



Saele è arrivato in una squadra che voleva solo prendere un jolly tapabucco con la cessione di Suso e i vari infortuni che abbiamo avuto per i terzini destri Conti e Calabria e che era più vicina alla zona retrocessione che quarto posto (dico così, non ho controllato).
Questo acquisto invece deve arrivare per andare in panchina pregando che non debba mai scaldarsi per entrare in campo, in una squadra che sta lottando per tutti gli obiettivi : scudetto, coppa Italia ed Europa League.

E comunque Alexis è costato poco più di 7 mln.
In Belgio non lo volevano più vedere in una zona offensiva perché aveva numeri pietosi. 

Ora 7 mln NON LI ABBIAMO.
Noi abbiamo quei 4 o 5 mln per il centrocampista e quei 15 o 16 mln per il difensore centrale (Simakan).
Abbiamo 20 mln da spendere.
E il Strasburgo sembra non sentirci molto per quei 15 mln... Probabilmente si dovrà arrivare più vicino a 18...
E così magicamente, rimangono un paio di mln per il centrocampista.

Con 2 mln chi puoi prendere di buono, che conosce già il campionato e la lingua e che non abbia ancora i Pampers?


----------



## bmb (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È che a me rievoca il periodo gallianesco, quando si andava a pescare bidoni in giro nel campionato italiano. Non mi sembra in acquisto da scouting attento, sebbene arrivi a tamponare una emergenza a centrocampo.



Se la fortuna inizia ad aiutarci Meitè servirà solo a far rifiatare qualche minuto il trio titolare.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Occhio che noi spesso trattiamo un giocatore, lo blocchiamo per giorni per poi improvvisamente prenderne un altro.
> 
> Secondo me Meite intanto lo hanno bloccato per tutelarci, nel frattempo avranno altre situazioni in ponte. Se non si concretizzano allora chiudono per Meite.
> 
> Poi vedremo. Quando le nostre trattative vanno per le lunghe c'è sotto qualcosa, fermo restando che non c'è una lira di budget.



ma si gary, può darsi benissimo.
Volevo solo dire che a noi nel reparto serve solo allungare la coperta, dopotutto abbiamo kessie, benna e tonali.
Credo la dirigenza sia rimasta delusa dal rendimento di krunic altrimenti nel ruolo sono certo che avremmo fatto nulla, a maggior ragione che ora abbiamo scoperto che pure quel diavolaccio di calabria se la cava.

Ti dirò di più : calabria se la cava meglio di krunic.

Lo scopo è migliorarsi nel quarto (krunic) e a me andresti bene pure te.
Ti darei fiducia al buio, peggio di krunic non puoi essere.

Se non erro giorni fa ho letto qualcosa di simile pure detto da ambrosini che ha bocciato senza appello krunic.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma saele era un giovane che ci ha impegnato per 7 mln complessivi se ricordo bene.
> Meitè costa 1 mln, conosce il campionato e la lingua,non è un bebè (l'ennesimo) e a fine anno lo cestini ringraziando.
> 
> Un'operazione come quelle che invochi tu la farei in altri ruoli, nei 4 davanti ad esempio.


Saele è arrivato in prestito con diritto di riscatto a gennaio. Lo abbiamo riscattato a fine stagione. Io in linea generale sono contrario a questi acquisti tappabuchi, arrivano nello scetticismo generale e già si sa che dovranno filare in panchina senza la fiducia dell’ambiente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Saele è arrivato in una squadra che voleva solo prendere un jolly tapabucco con la cessione di Suso e i vari infortuni che abbiamo avuto per i terzini destri Conti e Calabria e che era più vicina alla zona retrocessione che quarto posto (dico così, non ho controllato).
> Questo acquisto invece deve arrivare per andare in panchina pregando che non debba mai scaldarsi per entrare in campo, in una squadra che sta lottando per tutti gli obiettivi : scudetto, coppa Italia ed Europa League.
> 
> E comunque Alexis è costato poco più di 7 mln.
> ...


Ti rispondo nessuno, ma secondo me è meglio azzardare un profilo alla Saelemaekers che prendere un Meité. Ricordo anche a te che Saelemaekers è arrivato in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma voglio credere che Meité sia un piano B e il piano A sia un altro.


----------



## sampapot (11 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vi prego, ditemi che é stato uno di voi a modificare la sua pagina in wikipedia.... "centrocampista del Torino, e speriamo resti lì"



lo mettono già (ore 17:30 di lunedi 11/01/20) come giocatore del Milan!!! avrei voluto mettere l'immagine, ma carica solo gli url


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Fisicita e kg sicuro.. ma la domanda sarebbe: ha la personalita per indossare nostra maglia e la qualita per giocare insieme a nostri ragazzi?
> 
> Avere un nuovo Kjaer a centrocampo sarebbe veramente un capolavoro



La tua domande è pertinente.

Lo scopriremo, solo il tempo dirà.

A me non dispiace abbiamo bisogno di un centrocampista dominante fisicamente, che possa dare il cambio a Jessie lui potrebbe fare al caso nostro.

A volte ci si ritrova con sorprese tipo Kjaer che non ci si aspetta.

È poi quante volte si é preso un giocatore per la nomea e lo stipendio pensando che si andasse sul sicuro, invece poi......

Aspettiamo il Meité di qualche anno fa non era male,anzi.

Uno che sa giocare a calcio non lo dimentica, é come andare in bicicletta.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vi prego, ditemi che é stato uno di voi a modificare la sua pagina in wikipedia.... "centrocampista del Torino, e speriamo resti lì"



Letto ora


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La tua domande è pertinente.
> 
> Lo scopriremo, solo il tempo dirà.
> 
> ...



Eh si ricordo la prima volta che lo ho visto in serie A.. giustamente contro l'in**r segnando la rete del pari


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La tua domande è pertinente.
> 
> Lo scopriremo, solo il tempo dirà.
> 
> ...



Secondo me , caro rossonero71, in troppi non prendono in considerazione il nostro modulo, i nostri schemi e i nostri sviluppi di gioco.
Nel 4-2-3-1 i due centrocampisti centrali non devono essere necessariamente fini tessitori di gioco, non devono fare ricami calcistici, non devono fare mirabilie tecniche ma devono essere due cagnacci, due mastini.
Due giocatori bravi nello smarcarsi e nel lavorare senza palla.
Non gli si chiede il passaggio filtrante e nemmeno l'inserimento profondo, si chiede loro continuità , fisicità , regolarità.

Nel 4-2-3-1 i centrocampisti che fanno schermo davanti la difesa hanno tantissime linee di passaggio e hanno il passaggio in ampiezza sempre come prima soluzione.
E' un tipo di gioco che aiuta i centrocampisti centrali alla kessie e anzi li esalta.

Non è un caso se nel nostro modulo davanti la difesa oggi fa ancora fatica tonali, come fa fatica krunic e non vi potrebbe giocare calha.
Una delle squadre a interpretare meglio questo modulo e a giocare con questo tipo di centrocampo è stato il siviglia.

Ricordate con chi giocava in mezzo al campo???


----------



## Djici (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo nessuno, ma secondo me è meglio azzardare un profilo alla Saelemaekers che prendere un Meité. Ricordo anche a te che Saelemaekers è arrivato in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma voglio credere che Meité sia un piano B e il piano A sia un altro.



E arrivato in prestito con diritto ma il prestito era oneroso e ci avevamo già messo 2,5 mln... Quindi il 33% del prezzo totale. Non riscattarlo sarebbe stato sbagliato... Anche se si voleva subito rivenderlo andava bene.
Invece meite arriva pagando SOLO il 9% del prezzo completo.
Lo puoi rimandare a casa senza troppi problemi.


----------



## Djici (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me , caro rossonero71, in troppi non prendono in considerazione il nostro modulo, i nostri schemi e i nostri sviluppi di gioco.
> Nel 4-2-3-1 i due centrocampisti centrali non devono essere necessariamente fini tessitori di gioco, non devono fare ricami calcistici, non devono fare mirabilie tecniche ma devono essere due cagnacci, due mastini.
> Due giocatori bravi nello smarcarsi e nel lavorare senza palla.
> Non gli si chiede il passaggio filtrante e nemmeno l'inserimento profondo, si chiede loro continuità , fisicità , regolarità.
> ...



Quoto TUTTO.


----------



## clanton (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Possibile non si potesse acquistare nulla di meglio? Mi pare una soluzione sbrigativa e raffazzonata.



E' una soluzione da 1 milione ..... queste sono le possibilità


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

La domanda è: dopo Meitè riusciremo anche a prendere rinforzi come Ichako Nkoulu? Poi se non abbiamo una lira vorrà dire che dovremo prendere Ichazo Nkoulu gratuitamente...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La domanda è: dopo Meitè riusciremo anche a prendere rinforzi come Ichako Nkoulu? Poi se non abbiamo una lira vorrà dire che dovremo prendere Ichazo Nkoulu gratuitamente...


Il top sarebbe stato Agazzi... Meité Agazzi Nkoulou. Scusate... dovevo dirla, mi sono tolto un peso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il top sarebbe stato Agazzi... Meité Agazzi Nkoulou. Scusate... dovevo dirla, mi sono tolto un peso



Buahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## luigi61 (11 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La domanda è: dopo Meitè riusciremo anche a prendere rinforzi come Ichako Nkoulu? Poi se non abbiamo una lira vorrà dire che dovremo prendere Ichazo Nkoulu gratuitamente...



Ti avevo anticipato.. ..
Avevo postato "PRENDERE MEITE ICHAZO NKOULU ANDARE DA MINCHIADA E CAZZIDIS E PASSARE MATERIALMENTE DALLE PAROLE AI FATTI COMPIUTI...."


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ti avevo anticipato.. ..&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
> Avevo postato "PRENDERE MEITE ICHAZO NKOULU ANDARE DA MINCHIADA E CAZZIDIS E PASSARE MATERIALMENTE DALLE PAROLE AI FATTI COMPIUTI...."



Ahahahahahaha più che altro bisognerebbe andare da Sordon (chiamato anche Sodom) Ginger e fare quanto da te detto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

[MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]

Comunque pare che qui il tuo celeberrimo “li vuoi 500 lire????” abbia funzionato.


----------



## marcokaka (11 Gennaio 2021)

Meitè è solo per tappare qualche buco, per far numero. Va bene come operazione se non lo riscattiamo.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Gennaio 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Meitè è solo per tappare qualche buco, per far numero. Va bene come operazione se non lo riscattiamo.



Va bene tutto ci mancherebbe.....pero ricordo solo che ci sarebbe da tentare di vincere uno scudetto dopo qualche annetto....con Meite cosa cambia, cosa aggiunge aldila del tappabuchi?


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ma si gary, può darsi benissimo.
> Volevo solo dire che a noi nel reparto serve solo allungare la coperta, dopotutto abbiamo kessie, benna e tonali.
> Credo la dirigenza sia rimasta delusa dal rendimento di krunic altrimenti nel ruolo sono certo che avremmo fatto nulla, a maggior ragione che ora abbiamo scoperto che pure quel diavolaccio di calabria se la cava.
> 
> ...



Eh sì la logica è quella. Per questo continuo a pensare che potendo prenderanno un giovane. Vedremo.

Meite viene per fare numero, non potrebbe essere altrimenti per una riserva del Toro.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il top sarebbe stato Agazzi... Meité Agazzi Nkoulou. Scusate... dovevo dirla, mi sono tolto un peso



anche Meitè Augello Nkoulou


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh sì la logica è quella. Per questo continuo a pensare che potendo prenderanno un giovane. Vedremo.
> 
> Meite viene per fare numero, non potrebbe essere altrimenti per una riserva del Toro.



Krunic probabilmente giusto nel Mantova sarebbe titolare inamovibile; Meitè non è certo un fenomeno ma tutto sommato come vice a centrocampo ci può stare, Krunic era un pericolo pubblico costante.


----------



## marcokaka (11 Gennaio 2021)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto ci mancherebbe.....pero ricordo solo che ci sarebbe da tentare di vincere uno scudetto dopo qualche annetto....con Meite cosa cambia, cosa aggiunge aldila del tappabuchi?



Niente, infatti sarei il primo ad esser felice se il milan investisse su un giocatore di sicuro avvenire. Meitè il toro lo sta regalando, ci sará un motivo... purtroppo il treno bakayoko l'hanno perso clamorosamente...


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque non capisco chi dice "vabbè è il 4° centrocampista, ok anche un brocco"...
Cioè ragazzi, se l'obiettivo è CRESCERE, diventare una squadra competitiva in italia e tornare con diritto tra le prime 8-16 in europa non è esattamente cosi:

la juve (che quest'anno ha il cc peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni, lontanissimi i tempi del quartetto pirlo pogba vidal marchisio) ad esempio ha mc kennie, bentancur, arthur, rabiot. detto che non mi fa impazzire NESSUNO di questi, il quarto centrocampista a scelta non mi sembra un "Meitè" e tutti e 4 hanno decine e decine di presenze (ergo, se hai le coppe, e con le 5 sostituzioni, 4 centrocampisti fanno tutti oltre 25/30 partite stagionali MINIMO)

P.s. Se non c'è una lira OK, ma non è che si prende meitè "perché è il 4° a centrocampo" ma perché "non c'è una lira".
poi se arriva spero "esploda" e forza Meitè, ma come nome mi sarei aspettato qualcosa di meglio (o di "peggio", ma come giovane sconosciuto "scommessa" da poter vincere come Saleamaker)


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me , caro rossonero71, in troppi non prendono in considerazione il nostro modulo, i nostri schemi e i nostri sviluppi di gioco.
> Nel 4-2-3-1 i due centrocampisti centrali non devono essere necessariamente fini tessitori di gioco, non devono fare ricami calcistici, non devono fare mirabilie tecniche ma devono essere due cagnacci, due mastini.
> Due giocatori bravi nello smarcarsi e nel lavorare senza palla.
> Non gli si chiede il passaggio filtrante e nemmeno l'inserimento profondo, si chiede loro continuità , fisicità , regolarità.
> ...


Va bene , ma il nostro modulo ha un lato positivo ma anche negativo.

Spesso i nostri 3trequartisti si trovano fra le linee avversarie ,quindi il contatto con la difesa avversaria spesso è diretta e senza schermi.

Inoltre alzando la linea il primo pressing e immediato con buone coperture degli spazi (attenzione buone ma non ottime)

Poi c'è il rovescio della medaglia, se ripartono ,spesso 4 nostri sono oltre linea palla, se c'è Hernandez anche 5, e qui iniziano i guai.

I 2 cc mastini per quanto possono essere bravi si trovano a dover coprire 40 m in verticale.....troppi.

Oltretutto se Kessie si allarga per coprire il vuoto Di Hernandez la frittata e dietro l'angolo.

È tutto questo lo dobbiamo perché Romagnoli non sa giocare a calcio.

La copertura la deve dare Romagnoli spostandosi a SX ,il problema è che ci troviamo con un centrale che non sa uscire,non sa accorciare, lo salti come neonato.insomma se i nostri avversari attaccano sempre un lato della nostra difesa un motivo ci sarà.

Lo ha capito la juvevche ci ha infilato 3 volte dallo stesso lato.


----------

